# Alpha Pharma Parabolin



## Bumby (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Gents,

Have any of you used Alpha Pharma Parabolin?

I'm thinking of running this with Mast in the next few months, so would appreciate any input in regard to cycle length and doses.

Also, what is best to run with Tren, and especially this type of Tren, which I understand is Tren Hex and kind of in between Tren Enth and Tren Ace in terms of half life?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Not used the AP tren but used there sust and deca and it was brilliant! heard v good review of the Parabolin ment to be sh!t hot. Think its 75mg/ml isnt it? id run atleast 3ml a week, recently ran test tren mast myself and loved it. would deffo include some test in there aswell the the mast mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Two amps a week..mon thurs is a good start see how you get on..ide run it for

6 weeks if i were you,i know people who rate it,its a strong med so ive read.


----------



## Bumby (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Zangief and Mal.

I think I'll go with the two amps on a Mon & Thurs to start off with (150mg pw) I think. How much Test (and what type E, P or C) and how much Mast should I run with it?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Got loads here but the amount of oil per mg is high and I have no clue what to do with it.

Hex is longer but not by much than Enan rather than shorter.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used it last year at 2 amps a week and it was very good


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

If guys are using 2 amps so around 150mg and getting good results can this suggest alot of UGL's are underdosed as guys be running stuff like 400mg minimum these days of tren, i know AP is ugl but seems like the best one going at the minute in terms of everyything presentation, feedback etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

baggsy said:


> If guys are using 2 amps so around 150mg and getting good results can this suggest alot of UGL's are underdosed as guys be running stuff like 400mg minimum these days of tren, i know AP is ugl but seems like the best one going at the minute in terms of everyything presentation, feedback etc


no it suggests that some are using to much gear and not enough effort into diet....i used this with 300mg of Test P from PC yet i see guys use 1-2g of Test per week it does not mean there gear is underdosed it means my diet/trainig etc is better so i can grow on less.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

This is what i'm running right now,parabolin+mastebolin eod and low dose test and it is the most effective stack i ever used cutting wise


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no it suggests that some are using to much gear and not enough effort into diet....i used this with 300mg of Test P from PC yet i see guys use 1-2g of Test per week it does not mean there gear is underdosed it means my diet/trainig etc is better so i can grow on less.


totally agree on the over dependance on steriods, i can use an amp of test cyp a wk and grow and make gains

when i see ppl using over a gram of test a wk with 700mg deca and 300mg tren in there aswell, i can only forsee huge problems down the road with issues regarding vital organs

any ways loved the AP line and my source has closed his doors as of last wk, gutted stuff was top quality, beautiffully presented and always delieverd


----------



## Bumby (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, some interesting points of view.

Adpolice - how long are you running your cycle for?


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Bumby said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, some interesting points of view.
> 
> Adpolice - how long are you running your cycle for?


I'm into it for about 2 months,i started to see most changes the last 2 weeks,i'll still use it for 2weeks more then switch it with ace and drop bold for mastebolin until contest time


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Im going to get round to trying pc parabolin, I used alpha was good.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> no it suggests that some are using to much gear and not enough effort into diet....i used this with 300mg of Test P from PC yet i see guys use 1-2g of Test per week it does not mean there gear is underdosed it means my diet/trainig etc is better so i can grow on less.


now that really is bang on.i have recently run 150mg prop and 50mg of tren ace mon,wed,fri.not much by most in my gym.they all cant believe the change in me.theyre on all sorts ie.2ml test 400 2ml tri tren pw ect ect..........the difference......... my diet,its bang on.also do a little cardio every day.just an hour ago was talking in the gym and i got;wish i could gain like that on that little! its not exactly rocket science is it lol!


----------



## Monsterr (Apr 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried Alpha-Pharma Thyro 3 or know of anyone who has, i'm about to start a course tomorrow but wanna check out the results on them


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i ran alpha pharma parabolin alongside test prop also from AP and i got great results on two amps a week and only ran anavar as an oral the last few weeks b4 my last comp and saw great results... prefer their stuff than any ugl with fancy high dosages per ml...


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i used it last year at 2 amps a week and it was very good


 So to confirm, exactly how long is the ester Paul? Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leoniidas said:


> So to confirm, exactly how long is the ester Paul? Thanks


 the Active Life is 5-7 days


----------

